
Three Dimensions of Website Navigability [pdf] - travjones
https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Bartosz_Wojdynski/publication/271275432_The_three_dimensions_of_website_navigability_Explication_and_effects_The_Three_Dimensions_of_Website_Navigability/links/55df64b808aede0b572b8dc0.pdf
======
travjones
Copy and paste the link location into a fresh tab to avoid ResearchGate's UI.
Here it is:

[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Bartosz_Wojdynski/publi...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Bartosz_Wojdynski/publication/271275432_The_three_dimensions_of_website_navigability_Explication_and_effects_The_Three_Dimensions_of_Website_Navigability/links/55df64b808aede0b572b8dc0.pdf)

------
pjdorrell
Trying to read this article from the web page reminds me of the time I was at
school, and we had a speech competition, and one guy gave a speech about how
to give a speech, which unfortunately was not a very good speech.

